# Tour of California Feb 14-22, How are you going to view/support this race?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Tough times, big race, you're a cyclist. How and where are you going to watch it?

If you're on the fence, I would say go watch and support the race. Its future depends on how many of us go out and support it. Also, the momentum of cycling and how cities support it is affected.

So what are the party beer viewing plans???


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

francois said:


> So what are the party beer viewing plans???


This is roadbikereview. Some here drink whine, but stick to the other forum for beer related issues


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

According to the T.V. Ads Lance is going to be there and he'll be driving a Top Fuel Dragster


----------



## powpow (Apr 21, 2003)

The weather forecast looks absolutely horrible for this race, at least the first few days. That said, I'll be out in Santa Rosa and hopefully SF as well.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like the weather might cooperate for the Prologue. If so, I'll be there. I might also buy a jersey.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

I registered to volunteer for the stage start in SJ about three weeks back, but they never got back to me. They're full up. Looks like I'll be stuck spectating.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I watch 2- 4 stages every year, and I buy a jersey each year.

I will be out at the prologue, santa rosa finish, sausalito start, and Patterson Pass KOM


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I will not support this race in any way because (a) I believe the bike industry has been very irresponsible these last ten years selling the public "I want to look like a racer" bikes, and (b) because "professional" cycling is embarrassing and pathetic. 

As long as it goes away and the rest of us seasoned adventure riders/commuters get back to riding to work and lobbying the government, I won't complain.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

francois said:


> Tough times, big race, you're a cyclist. How and where are you going to watch it?


Hi Francois (that's actually my middle name):

I will either see the race in Sarcramento or Santa Rosa (for the expo). If it's not pooring cats and dogs, I will hopefully watch the riders go by on Tunitas Creek.

CHL


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Shameless plug, but NorCal's own Ken Conley is now the official tour tracker/flickr photographer!

I'll be riding shotgun with Ken for a few stages. Keep an eye on the tour of california blog for daily updates!


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

is RBR doing the stage photo contest again this year?..


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Shameless plug, but NorCal's own Ken Conley is now the official tour tracker/flickr photographer!


Cool! Congratulations Ken!



> I'll be riding shotgun with Ken for a few stages


 That should be fun.

I don't follow pro cycling too closely, but the fact that I recognize the names of every rider on the Saxo Bank team that's riding suggests the teams are taking it pretty seriously. It's quite an event, but I'm not sure how I'll support it. I try to buy some AToC bling each year, but they really need a new designer.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

RedRex said:


> I will not support this race in any way because (a) I believe the bike industry has been very irresponsible these last ten years selling the public "I want to look like a racer" bikes, and (b) because "professional" cycling is embarrassing and pathetic.
> 
> As long as it goes away and the rest of us seasoned adventure riders/commuters get back to riding to work and lobbying the government, I won't complain.


I'm sorry you feel that way, and its too bad you don't see the correlation between increased popularity of "professional" cycling, especially in our local comunities, with the increase in the local lobbying, government attitudes toward improving bike facilities, and increasing the number of bicycle enthusiests as well as commuters. If that means making a bike that looks like a race bike, and getting a wealthy professional to spend a few bucks, sobeit. There are tons of options to get a bike that is approved by your visual standards.

I must say that you are way off when putting your points out there. If you don't think events like these, and having lots of public support helps the local lobbyists and government decisions, then I question your knowledge on the matter


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

grrrah said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, and its too bad you don't see the correlation between increased popularity of "professional" cycling, especially in our local comunities, with the increase in the local lobbying, government attitudes toward improving bike facilities, and increasing the number of bicycle enthusiests as well as commuters. If that means making a bike that looks like a race bike, and getting a wealthy professional to spend a few bucks, sobeit. There are tons of options to get a bike that is approved by your visual standards.
> 
> I must say that you are way off when putting your points out there. If you don't think events like these, and having lots of public support helps the local lobbyists and government decisions, then I question your knowledge on the matter


To second this, I was the Rotunda downtown when Mayor Reed spoke about the San Jose Challenge, and having the mayor of a major city get behind a cycling event that has, as an "anchor" the professional race, shows how events like Amgen Tour can benefit us all. Over time it gets a lot harder for everyone in government (like the police who help keep us safe on the road) to dismiss cyclists when the mayor is out there as a participant and cheerleader for cycling events.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

My teammates will be racing the Tour of California this year and hope for some impressive results....wait I just woke up from a dream :} I Hope to get down to watch the stage in Sactown.
I will be watching every other stage on TV, and probably on my trainer as the weather appears to be really crappie :{


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I will be with the Bighair Super Fan! We are going to ROCK the TOC!!

Here is Bighair in his brand new kit supplied buy www.champ-sys.com


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> is RBR doing the stage photo contest again this year?..


We won't have prizes this year, but feel free to send photos in, and I'll post them in our coverage! :thumbsup: 

[email protected]


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone have a sense when the peloton will start to hit the following areas?

1) Sharp Park and Hwy 1?

2) Skyline/Woodside 84?

Trying to figure out where's my best chance to make it out there.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

thien said:


> We won't have prizes this year, but feel free to send photos in, and I'll post them in our coverage! :thumbsup:
> 
> [email protected]




I will!


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> Anyone have a sense when the peloton will start to hit the following areas?
> 
> 1) Sharp Park and Hwy 1?
> 
> ...


The stage log should give you some guidance.

K-Zero


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Planning on capturing the action with my brand spankin' new DSLR at Santa Rosa, Santa Cruz, and Sierra Rd. Was planning on climbing up Sierra right before the race, but if it rains I'll probably just hike up it.

K-Zero


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

grrrah said:


> I must say that you are way off when putting your points out there. If you don't think events like these, and having lots of public support helps the local lobbyists and government decisions, then I question your knowledge on the matter



I'm quite certain we could enter a debate where we look at bicycle-dominant cities/countries around the world, who also lack professional cycling events. But why bother. 

I consider this "sport" much like the aggressive parents at a little league game; things would be much better for everyone if they just left the field.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

RedRex said:


> I'm quite certain we could enter a debate where we look at bicycle-dominant cities/countries around the world, who also lack professional cycling events. But why bother.


So you are saying they became bicycle dominant because they don't have a pro cycling events? Your reasoning is flawed and doesn't necessarily work in both directions.

You can't compare countries with infrastructure that was built before invention of the automobile (european, etc.) with cities/countries that were planned and grown around the automobile (this country). I will just say that the bicycle dominant cities in this country do have have lots of professional cycling races and comercialized cycling events in general. The city (large metro) with the biggest cycling community on the west coast that first pops into my mind does have a 5-day pro-stage race that occurs pretty close by. Sure, no where near the size of ToC, but big enough to prove your argument is off base. But your point of this race, and professional cycling in general being bad for the cycling community and lobbying for improved cycling conditions is just wrong.


RedRex said:


> I consider this "sport" much like the aggressive parents at a little league game; things would be much better for everyone if they just left the field.


Well, thats your opinion, and I we will just have to disagree again. Maybe you didn't mean it this way, but your arguments are like saying the whole little league system should go away, when that would be a horrible solution. The proper answer is to educate the aggressive parents and improve the leagues. Just like it is to raise awareness to the agressive drivers that cycling is a big part of the general transportation and recreation system. One of the avenues to do that is bringing events like this and other public events.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I went down to Sacramento, to watch day 1. It was snowing up here in the foothills so it was great to get out of town. We got down there early and did a 45 mile ride on the American river bike path then went to the race and got there right as things were starting. We first watched at the turn around then a friend told us to go to the side street to where the Team buses were and all the Athletes were warming up. This was the best part! Right as we went over to the Highroad bus, Hincapie walked out, right in front of me! It was really weird, I've seen him on TV hundreds of times and there he was right in front of me. Next we went to Gramin and Christian V was there, headphones on pedaling away. We heard there was a media circus at Astana, but oh my god! It was amazing. The crowd was 10-20 deep, everyone with cameras to watch Lance & Levi, I got half way in and actually got a view of LA in person..Pretty funny, I'm 48 and I was kinda star stuck. Next we watched the finish and could not even get a good view it was so crowded, but we were next to the jumbo tron. All in a all it was 10x more fun then I expected!! I have some pic's, none very good that I will post soon


----------

